# help: USC vs. UCLA



## angefong (May 9, 2004)

I got into both producing programs at USC (Peter Stark) and UCLA. I've been having trouble finding info on both. was wondering if anyone had any input on these two programs?

thanks. any feed back would be nice.


----------



## angefong (May 9, 2004)

I got into both producing programs at USC (Peter Stark) and UCLA. I've been having trouble finding info on both. was wondering if anyone had any input on these two programs?

thanks. any feed back would be nice.


----------



## NotaMono (May 9, 2004)

Congratulations, and congratulations!  You can't have a much better dilemma than that.  I've dealt with several producers out of the Stark program and have been impressed with their professionalism for the most part.  I have no experience with producers from UCLA, so I'm afraid I cannot be of much help there.  Hopefully someone else can fill you in better.

Good luck no matter where you go!

Nota "Trying to get AFI to join the Pac10" Mono


----------



## Mark Hammer (Jun 11, 2004)

In my opinion USC is hands down the most reputable film school in the United States right now.  Congratulations again!


----------



## myann (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice!  What are your experiences and academic credentials that allowed you to be selected by such fine schools?  I'm eager to know; planning to apply to film school in 5-6 years.


----------



## Tim Arista (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah, I'm also curious to know what your credentials are angefong. I will be applying to a graduate film school (USC, UCLA, NYU) in about four years. So, it would be really nice to know.


----------



## angefong (Jun 13, 2004)

ehm, i come from a random smattering of jobs and personal experience. here's the breakdown

i'm 22, graduated in 2003 from ucsd, and been workign for the past 9 months as a marketing manager at an internet start up. 

academically, i was a computing and the arts major, my work can be seen at www.angefong.com (u can also check out my resume there as well).
i did alrite in school, cumulative gpa was a 3.54 and major gpa was 3.98. 

job wise, i've had a couple of internships in doign graphic design, magazine layout, and last summer, executive producer  for a tv station (super small local tv station in sd). and in addition to my current marketing job, i also started a tshirt line: www.truantclothing.com

personally, i've travelled around the world (been to 10 + countries), have had a passion for art in many forms (graphic design, photography, video, motion graphics), and also have some activism roots (mostly for social justice, and diversity issues).

from what i hear, these schools are not THAT bent on how much film/tv experience u already have (if you have had a lot, u wouldn't need to go to school in the first place). i think the most important things that they look for in a candidate is 1. passion 2. life experience ( they loved the travelling abroad piece...in fact thats the first thing that ucla asked me about in my interview) 3. business sense (this is mostly for producing)

does this help? if u have any questions feel free to follow up.

best,
angela


----------



## myann (Jun 15, 2004)

Impressive background Angela.  I'd personally rather go to USC based on the stature of the school.  UCLA is definitely among the tops, but it seems you can get better access to industry professionals if you are at USC.  Since you're aiming to be a producer, that stuff is really important.  Also, USC seems to have the better facilities as well.  

I am doing some entrepreneurial work as well.  I'm starting a software company in China while writing and doing photography on the side.  I'm also currently working on a script.  Good luck on your decision and let me know which school you choose.  

Regards,
Mike


----------



## slappy white (Apr 9, 2010)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by angefong:
I got into both producing programs at USC (Peter Stark) and UCLA. I've been having trouble finding info on both. was wondering if anyone had any input on these two programs?

thanks. any feed back would be nice. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

The PS program is for people who want to be executives. They wear suits, watch dailies, hear pitches from writers and producers and pick which scripts get green lighted -- Starkies usually end up as heads of studios. UCLA, as far as I know, teaches you the ins and outs of producing a movie -- budgeting, locations, finding crew. UCLA's prod. program is the same (more or less) as USC's producing program (the non Peter Stark one). It depends on what you want to do when you graduate.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 10, 2010)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by slappy white:

The PS program is for people who want to be executives. They wear suits, watch dailies, hear pitches from writers and producers and pick which scripts get green lighted -- Starkies usually end up as heads of studios. UCLA, as far as I know, teaches you the ins and outs of producing a movie -- budgeting, locations, finding crew. UCLA's prod. program is the same (more or less) as USC's producing program (the non Peter Stark one). It depends on what you want to do when you graduate. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I don't know a thing about UCLA's program, but I can tell you that Stark will prepare you to be a producer of any kind, or to work as an agent or exec.  I would check the curriculum if I were you.  Stark is heavy on production work the first year, where you are producing films with your fellow Starkies.  Then there is the Special Project competition, where three or four (not sure) projects are chosen from rather impressive and detailed packages (Stark producer, any writer, any director, script, visual presentations, resumes, etc), and the chosen ones are produced by the Stark producer.  The mentorship and secured internships are tailored to your strengths, weaknesses, and goals.

You can go be a writer-director, too...worked for John August...

I've met four classes of Starkies, and they all want, and with ongoing and varied levels of success, they all get, different things from and for their careers.

I believe Stark is the only film program in the country that can come close to claiming a high employment rate after graduation.  They do not mess around, you'll get kicked out if you screw around, but Larry Turman goes to the mat to get his kids jobs.  No other film programs, even at USC, even my own, can guarantee a job, but let's just say, I don't know a single Starkie who graduated in 2008 or 2009 that isn't working in the industry, some at agencies, some at studios, some at production companies.  And they can all trace it back to Stark, one way or another.

Congrats on your multiple acceptances, I wish you the best of luck with this wondrous but challenging decision!


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 10, 2010)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Jayimess:

Congrats on your multiple acceptances, I wish you the best of luck with this wondrous but challenging decision! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


Considering this thread was bumped from 6 years back, Angela could be running a studio right now.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 11, 2010)

ha!  doh!


----------

